# Friend lost his GSD-Cholie. Do dogs go to heaven?



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

A friend of mine at work just lost his 5 year old GSD to bloat.









I believe that our loved ones: family, friends, and *animals* will greet us when we die and go to heaven. What do you think?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

No matter the religion or non-religion, it is not a pleasant afterlife without our beloved animals. In fact, any afterlife devoid of animals would be a pretty fitting definition of **** for me.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Also, my condolences to your friend. That's so sad. It's a shame that the best breed around has some of the worst health problems.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes I do .....I also think that dogs' spirits get brought up faster than ours do. They're perfect. 

As far as my Grandmother whom passed a month ago, I know for a fact that she is safe in God's hands. The Hawk and sparrow told me so (long story). 

My Mom whom passed 3 years ago December will whisper in my ear now and again........something to the tune of "Are you really gonna wear THAT OUT ?????"
And my nephew (aged 4) explained that she comes to check in on me and Morgan to see that we are okay. She comes at night because then we don't actually see her...... She has tiny white and yellow wings and she wears a dress - sometimes it looks yellowie and sometimes it looks silver or white like. She and Great Grammie come to check on us all the time and if something's wrong they tell God and he fixes it. When he was 3 he explained that Grammie came to him (in a dream) and explained that she was sorry that she'd miss his special birthday party but she would be there in a different way - he just wouldn't be able to see her like everyone else..... He woke up crying and told my sister that he wanted Grammie to stay and come to the party.

Tell me that came out of an adult's mind..........
Morgie (aged 3) told me that my Mom was there at her birthday smiling and clapping her hands. She looked SO pretty I never saw Grammie stand like that.... I'm glad she came to my party... (My mom was quadraeplegic for 15+ years; completely bed ridden ) 

She pointed at my Mom's mother's photo and said Memere Jean She had never met her before and we never showed her photos and explained whom she was.....

I know that we are all going to anotherr place to be together...it wouldn't be heaven without all of those wonderful people and animals


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawk
> As far as my Grandmother whom passed a month ago, I know for a fact that she is safe in God's hands. The Hawk and sparrow told me so (long story).


I think I know what you mean, about birds and loved one who have past. I've had a number of times where I swear my grandfather has been with us as a butterfly (even once in late October at my cousin's football game) and my other grandfather passed away in Feb and there was this one orange bird always around, every time I was outside it was closeby and near me, especially when I was upset and thinking about him. I have no idea what kind of bird it was, but made a very different song that I have never heard before. 

I certainly like to believe they will be in Heaven, that would be a perfect place for me, my dogs would have to be there for it to be perfect.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Absolutely! We know that our Grandpa's and Grandma's are in heaven and we know that Dad is there too. But, I also believe our animals are there too, waiting to be reunited with the ones that have loved them wholeheartedly. 

When my husband and I awoke in the middle of the night, by some unexplained reason and found Reggie minutes from death (he had been sick and we thought it would be a while yet before he would pass) and we were with him in his final moments to hold him and kiss him, we knew he was going to heaven and we were with him as he left.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Meb, I am sorry for your friends loss, 5 years is way to young to have a GSD die. 

I think that a dog's spirit or essence doesn't die. I believe that some dog's spirit will hang around for a while to make sure that it's humans are ok and will check back on them from time to time.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It definitely wouldn't be heaven without them. 

My sympathies to your friend.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

My sympathies to your friend, 5 years is way to soon to lose our beloved family.

As to if our beloved dogs will be in heaven when we get there, all I can say is that my dogs aren't allowed, I am not going in either.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your freiends loss.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The Bible tells us that even the tiniest sparrow does not fall to the ground without God knowing and tending to it. 

The first task that God gave Adam was naming all of the animals. Not looking around, watering the plants, getting something to eat or sitting down and chatting with God to learn about the do's and don't of Eden. Nope -- Naming the animals. They are THAT important to God.

That's what the Bible says. What do I believe? That animals fast-track it to heaven. They don't have to meet with St. Peter and answer for anything. Nope. They just go right in through the special gate. Eden was paradise, and it was loaded with animals. Heaven, certainly is even better than "paradise." Tons and tons of animals, and among them, our beloved pets. 

And when I arrive, there will be a number of happy impatient dogs waiting for me. I can think of one that might be off chasing squirrels and another bumming a snack -- brownies, because chocolate is perfectly safe for dogs in heaven! -- from one of the saints (it's THEIR heaven too, right?). But we'll find each other soon enough.









And we'll be together forever. I am absolutely positively certain of it.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I printed this off and gave it to him. I am sure it gave him some comfort.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Friend lost his GSD-Cholie. Do dogs go to heav*

If there are no animals in Heaven then I am not going there !


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Friend lost his GSD-Cholie. Do dogs go to heav*

Meb, I am so sorry to hear about your friend's loss. It seems so unfair when we have to say good bye so soon.









I do believe that there are animals in heaven and here's why: 

Revelation 19:11 "_Then I saw heaven opened, and there was a white horse!_" 

Isn't that encouraging?







I look forward to the day when I will be reunited with my Ana and Jodi Bell.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Friend lost his GSD-Cholie. Do dogs go to heav*

I just lost my heart dog, and I know that's where he'll be. I've been studying animal communication for the last 5 months and now believe things 100% that before I'd wonder about. 

Here's a story from my animal communications list. The names have been changed.

Carole
======================================================

Hello, I am Susan and I have been lurking on this list for quite a while and enjoying it allot. 

If any of you are so inclined, would you please talk with Missie. 
She went to the Rainbow Bridge this morning. Missie was a 9 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and 
I would dearly love to know what she is thinking and feeling.

I have attached a photo of her to this email and hope I have done it correctly.

I would appreciate any help, thanks,
Susan

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well as usual I could not see the attachment, but thanks for helping
me with the file location and name. I found her now. What a lovely and
sweet looking little girl.

I will see what I get from her.

I am calling her name very softly and she blinks at me as if she was
just sleeping.

I am saying, hi sweetie, do you know where you are now?

She kind of looks around and stretches her front legs a bit, but
doesn't get up yet. She says she's not sure where she is, but it's
nice and she is very comfortable here. She's still drowsy.

Now she gets up, and she shakes her coat just a bit. I'm staying right
with her. I am telling her to look around -- this is dog heaven, and
we can look around together so she can get used to it.

She seems to want me to carry her in my arms, so I am doing that. I'm
asking her where she'd like to go first. I can't tell you exactly what
place this is -- it looks like inside a house. This is all very
unusual to me. I've checked on many many passed-over animals but this
is a new situation.

Now a great big man is here. He's supernaturally large and he makes us
both seem really small, me and Missie too. He's very gentle. Mostly
all I can see is his arm and his hand. I can hear him, and he says,
"Let me take care of this one." He reaches down and gently takes
Missie from me. His voice is kindly, very kind. It's like he's
reaching in through the door or something. Outside it is light, just
light.

I ask if I can give Missie a message from her person, and he agrees so
I just explain I was asked to check on her and be sure she is OK in
the next world. He says, "She'll be OK with me."

And I am watching him walk away with Missie in his arms, and that's it.

Very strange, but very nice. Please don't worry about her. If you feel
she's around later and you want to talk again just ask, but somehow I
think she'll stay where she is for a while. I never had one quite like
this before. If it makes more sense to you, please let me know.

Blessings,


----------

